
Ask HN: Has anyone gotten a job using the “Who wants to be hired?” - unixsheikh
I was just wondering if anyone actually has gotten a job filling out the &quot;Who wants to be hired&quot;?
======
kstenerud
I posted once earlier this year just for the hell of it, and got contacted
almost immediately, eventually accepting one of the offers.

